# Good saw, with modifications!



## woody57

a good example of you get what you pay for


----------



## kosta

I got a task force which is just like the ryobi and I took the hold down off because it was really getting in the way. I have a spot light that I have next to my scroll saw that I use because the built in light would move around when I was cutting.


----------



## MyFathersSon

I removed the foot as well. Other than that I have been pretty well satisfied with the saw.
Of course-it is my first-so I am still going through a learning curve and tend to blame any problems I have on my lack of skill rather than the machine.


----------



## jstegall

The vibration on a scroll saw can also be reduced by mounting it on a box filled with sand. This tip is originally from Nick Engler (Weekend Projects for Woodworkers, hopefully the correct title). I tried it and it did the trick for me.


----------



## 559dustdesigns

I bought one of these saws at a cheap tool sale at the fair grounds. I am pretty sure its a reconditioned saw. This Ryobi scroll saw only cost me $35, couldn't pass it up for that kind of deal. I have had it about 4 years and hardly ever use it. I did build a table / base for it that's quite tall about 40" tall. This height works for me being I'm 6'2" tall. My dad had scroll saw around when I was young and I used it a lot. My dads saw didn't have the variable speed control which I really like about the Ryobi.


----------



## ejpeek

I contacted Ryobi support and it seems as though there is a problem with the counter weight and/or bushing. Since we do not have a warranty center close enough to drive to I will be returning this vibrating, wobbly bladed saw to the store and searching for a better scroll saw.


----------

